
Hiking a mountain with Ian Murdock - akbarnama
http://changelog.complete.org/archives/9437-hiking-a-mountain-with-ian-murdock
======
pantulis
Ian's achievements are huge, but I'll always keep a warm heart for Progeny
Debian.

~~~
pixelmonkey
Ubuntu before Ubuntu! And my first "workaday" Linux desktop distro. Same here,
that was how I came to know Ian Murdock indirectly.

